# Looking for a receiver and a sub



## drmfreek (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey all, new to the forums and looking for some advice! I am upgrading my current setup by steps, and the current step is for a receiver and a sub. Currently I have a very simple setup. PS3/bluray into a Panasonic 42" *1080p *plasma via HDMI, and HD cable box in via component video. Sound is routed from the tv via optical cable to a Logitech Z-5500 speaker setup, which I'm sure some here are familiar with.









I am looking to finally move to up, but by steps as I mentioned. I will be more than happy to continue using the logitech satellites for the near future, but obviously the sub is designed to only work with the Logitech control head; there are no inputs for the sub alone without hacking into it. I'm kind of making a speaker shift through my house: I have 4 Klipsch satellites from two Promedia 2.1 setups that the subs went bad on, so I plan to move the Logitech brain and sub onto my desktop with the Klipsch satellites. The home theater setup will get a receiver and sub, and keep the current Logitech satellites.

This is definitely on a budget, so the sky is far from the limit, but I would like to get something with 7.1/7.2 sound so that I can grow into it over time. The Logitech sub is rated as 188 watts, so I would like to get a sub in the same range, or at least not lower. It's volume has been adequate for me and my living room so far.

Currently for the receiver I have been looking at a few different models, in the $300-350 range.
Sony STR-DN1000 $297
Onkyo HT-RC160 $345
Denon AVR-1609 $300

Out of those, it seems like the Onkyo has the advantage for number of HDMI inputs and also being 7.2 over 7.1. But does it have an overall advantage? The reviews for all of them seem good in general, no huge glaring issues. I was wondering what members here felt about the choices?

Finally for the sub, I had found a few options that seemed adequate. I know for my price range I won't be getting anything amazing, but I just wonder if it seems like it is a close sideways or even upper move, not a step down from what I have now.

Sony SA-W3000 $130 (was $150 shortly ago)/ 180w
Klipsch KSW-10 $200/ 225w

Any advice would be appreciated! Or any other items to be considered, as long as they stay in the $300-350 range for the receiver and <$200 for the sub. I realize there are much better toys out there, but I can't afford them!:hissyfit::spend:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
For around 60 Dollars more, you can pick up a refurbished Onkyo TX-SR706:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Thx-100w-X-7ch-Theater-Receiver-Black/1.html
This would give you THX Certification and preouts for adding an amplifier down the road.

As for subwoofers, the Klipsch might be the way to go. Also, look at Dayton Subwoofers as they offer stellar value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello keith, Have a look at this post here if you have not already as it will give you some good information as to what to look for and what to avoid.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree with Jack. I believe a Dayton Sub-120 H from Parts Express is a much better value than either the Sony or Klipsch subs you are considering.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
And here is another nice subwoofer in the pricerange of the Dayton, the T100 from The Speaker Company:http://www.thespeakercompany.com/T100-Subwoofer-P157.aspx
It appears to be on sale until December 31 and features a BASH Class D Amplifier and a Aluminum 10" Woofer in a Piano Black Enclosure that is different than the usual box. It is 140 Dollars off their regular price of 299. Really looks quite nice.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drmfreek (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations so far!

I have continued looking around myself, and one thing I seem to be running up against is whether my living room will actually allow me to utilize 7.1/2 sound to a meaningful advantage over 5.1. My couch that faces the TV is backed against a wall, so I would never be able to place speakers fully behind me.

I would like to have a 7.x receiver, but I don't want to get one just because it _seems _better, if my room can't take advantage of it.. But I feel like that's a whole other thread.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

drmfreek said:


> Thanks for the recommendations so far!
> 
> I have continued looking around myself, and one thing I seem to be running up against is whether my living room will actually allow me to utilize 7.1/2 sound to a meaningful advantage over 5.1. My couch that faces the TV is backed against a wall, so I would never be able to place speakers fully behind me.
> 
> I would like to have a 7.x receiver, but I don't want to get one just because it _seems _better, if my room can't take advantage of it.. But I feel like that's a whole other thread.


You seem to have a lot of work cut out for you. I suggest we start by getting you the best pair of speakers we can for your budget(Behringer 2030p) and maybe nice used ebay receiver or an HK AVR-254 from the shack store. Buy those 2 things next and you will have a tremendous upgrade over your current system.


----------

